# Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen



## Jule69 (27. Jan. 2013)

Guten Morgen, 
ich heiße Jule,wohne in der Nähe von Düsseldorf und bin seit einigen Jahren stolze "Miniteich"Besitzerin. Miniteich deswegen, weil wir nur Mieter und nicht Eigentümer sind. 
Durch eine Empfehlung bin ich auf dieses Fourm gestoßen und hoffe, Ihr könnt und wollt mich auf den richtigen Weg bringen.
Die Vorgeschichte ist schnell erzählt. Ich wollte einen Teich, mein Mann nicht, also...selbst ist die Frau.  
2008 sah der Teich dann so aus... 
Ich war damals mit der Wasserqualität sehr zufrieden, nur nicht mit der Randgestaltung, diese Wölbung fand ich einfach nur doof...hatte dann Steinfolie auf der Wölbung befestigt, doch nach kurzer Zeit war diese Folie grün...Dann hab ich mir im Frühjahr 2011 gewölbte Dachabschlusspfannen von einem Freund besorgt. Dadurch ging mir zwar zum Teil die kleine Randzone (10 cm Wassertiefe) verloren, doch als nach kurzer Zeit schon __ Moos auf den Pfannen wuchs, fand ich das sehr natürlich und viel Kleingetier zog ein.  
Ein aktuelleres Bild kann ich erst nach der Schneeschmelze zeigen...
Doch im letzten Jahr hatte ich plötzlich Algen ohne Ende und so hab ich mich jetzt hingesetzt, gelesen ohne Ende und musste feststellen, dass ich einige Fehler eingebaut habe. Ändern muss ich den Stand der Pumpe (wohl zu tief), da unser Leitungswasser sehr kalkhaltig ist, muss ich wohl in Zukunft mehr Regenwasser sammeln, um den Teich bei Bedarf aufzufüllen, dann muss ich umsteigen auf Verlegesand oder Ähnliches und vor allem neue und sinnvolle Pflanzen einsetzen. Und schon geht mein eigentliches Problem los. Wie viel von jeder Sorte ist für meinen kleinen Teich sinnvoll? Bisher hab ich Pflanzen immer von noch vorhandener Teicherde befreit und sie in Kokusfaser gesetzt. Folgende Pflanzen hab ich jetzt mal rausgesucht: 
__ Wasserhahnenfuß, __ Krebsschere, Wasserhyazinthe, Feenmoos, __ Blumenbinse, __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Bachbunge, Sumpfvergissmeinnicht, Gauklerblume, __ Kalmus, __ Igelkolben und __ Wasserfeder. 
Haltet Ihr meine Auswahl für durchdacht? Ich würde mich über ein bißchen Hilfestellung sehr freuen.


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Jule, 

da hast Du Dir ein schönes idylisches Plätzchen geschaffen.
Ich würd vor allem noch Unterwasserpflanzen berücksichtigen, wie z.B. __ Wasserpest und __ Hornkraut. 
Auf Fische würde ich bei der Teichgröße unbedingt verzichten.

Mach Dir keine Panik, Algen sind bei neuen Teichen immer eher die Regel als die Ausnahme und auch bei eingefahrenen Teichen kommt man oft, vor allem im Frühjahr, um eine Algenblüte nicht herum. Die Algen legen halt meist früher los als die meisten Pflanzen. 

Viel Spaß mit dem Teich und einen schönen Sonntag 
wünscht 
Wuzzel 

Lass bloss die Finger von Algenmitteln, aber das hast Du sicher schon an anderer Stelle im Forum gelesen.


----------



## Jule69 (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Wuzzel,
Danke schön für das Kompliment. Um so mehr als ich jetzt hier in diesem Forum gesehen habe, was es alles gibt...Ich bin sprachlos und hin und weg...Das ist der Wahnsinn pur...ich hätte reich einheiraten sollen...
Allerdings würde ich doch sagen, dass der Teich nicht mehr als neu angelegt zu bezeichnen ist, er existiert seit 2008, das ist doch schon mal ne Zahl oder?  Noch mehr Unterwasserpflanzen...ok, ist notiert. Du kannst sicher sein, ich werde weder Chemie noch UV-Licht verwenden. Ich erhoffe mir einfach eine deutliche Verbesserung nach dem Einsatz der o.g. Pflanzen. Was ich vorhin noch vergessen hatte, hat es überhaupt Sinn bei der Größe des Teiches eine Seerose zu setzen? Wie man evtl. auf den Bildern erkennen kann, hab ich eine, doch sie hat noch nie geblüht. Soll ich der Seerose zuliebe darauf verzichten, eine Neue einzusetzen? Was meint ihr?


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Seerose ist Geschmackssache, für die Wasserbiologie leistet sie nicht so viel, wie andere Pflanzen. 

Das Sie nicht blüht kann folgende Ursachen haben:
- Teich für die Sorte zu flach, dann kleine Sorte einsetzen
- zu wenig Sonne am Teichstandort (6 Stunden am Tag sollten sein !)
- Nährstoffmangel (Langzeitdüngekegel helfen) 

Ich hab ja ausser meiner dauerbaustelle derzeit nur einen winzigen Terrassenteich an der Ostseite des Hauses, aber trotzdem Seerosenblüten, zwar nicht so üppig wie in großen Teichen aber immerhin. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Als Ergänzung: Bei Werner auf der Internetseite gehst Du auf [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/shop/seerosen-winterhart/kleine-sorten"]Seerosen Winterhart kleine Sorten[/DLMURL] und kannst dann rechts mit dem Filter (dritter Punkt) die mögliche Wassertiefe eingeben. Du bekommst dann die geeigneten Sorten genannt. 

Du kannst natürlich auch tropische Sorten wählen, die musst Du dann aber entweder aufwändig überwintern, oder jedes Jahr neu kaufen, was im Verhältnis zum Preis eines Blumenstraußes ja auch noch erschwinglich ist.

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Jule69 (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hm, das mit dem Nutzen hab ich mir schon gedacht, aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, so ne Seerose hat was...Ich hatte damals schon eine __ Zwergseerose gekauft (Name leider nicht notiert ), oft ist aber nicht das drin, was draufsteht....vielleicht sollte ich Deinen Link beherzigen und da mal Ausschau halten  Sonnenmangel kann eigentlich nicht sein, sofern Sonja sich am Himmel zeigt, hat der Teich von zirka 12.00 bis 17.00 Uhr Sonne. 
Es ist aber ganz lieb von Dir, dass Du einem Anfänger mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehst 
Jetzt müsste ich nur noch Antwort bekommen bezüglich der Kaufmenge der angegebenen Pflanzen, dann hätte ich das Teichprojekt schon mal in trockeneren Füßen...Ich muss gestehen, ich hab in den letzten Tagen so viel gelesen, hatte mir auch noch zusätzlich Bücher bestellt, die Infomenge ist schon gewaltig, so langsam ist meine Festplatte voll..und sobald man glaubt, die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen zu haben, gibt es wieder Meinungen, die gegen das zuvor Gespeicherte sprechen...Da kann ich eigentlich froh sein, dass mein Teich nur so klein ist, bei einem Großprojekt, wie hier im Forum oft gesehen, würde ich durchdrehen...
Sorry, noch ne klitzekleine Frage: Ich lese immer von Verlegesand bzw. Sand mit mindestens 20 - 30 % Lehmanteil, woher beziehe ich den? Ich hab schon gegoogelt, hier bei uns Fehlanzeige. Auch hab ich von Maurersand, Verfüllsand, Schmiersand und Quarzsand gelesen. Jetzt mal ehrlich, wie soll man sich da zurechtfinden?


----------



## Wuzzel (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Beim Sand hilft Dir der Baustoffhändler weiter (nicht Baumarkt). 
Die Bezeichnungen sind regional etwas unterschiedlich, frag einfach nach Sand mit Lehmanteil.
In Ratingen wirst Du vermutlich bei Lehmann Baustoffe oder je nach Sortiment und Ausrichtung ggf. auch bei Hagebau sicher fündig. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Jule69 (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Ahhh, den hab ich gerade mal gegoogelt, ist gar nicht so weit von mir entfernt...***Schäm*** auf den wäre ich nie gekommen...Na da werd ich doch mal persönlich nachfragen...1 bis 2 Speißkübel passen für alle Fälle in den Kombi...


----------



## Christine (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Jule,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen. Ja - Seerosen, die man im Baumarkt oder Discounter als Zwerg verkauft kriegen, wissen oft  nicht, dass sie kleinwüchsig bleiben sollen 
Bei Werner wirst Du auf jeden Fall fündig.

Was die Restpflanzen angeht: Man rechnet pro Meter Uferlänge 4 bis 5 Pflanzen. Da aber nicht jede jeden Standort mag, muss man nicht gleich verzweifeln, wenn die eine oder andere nicht überlebt, sondern einfach etwas anderes nachsetzen.


----------



## Joerg (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Jule, 
herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten. 

Neben reich einheiraten kannst du auch noch etwas Überzeugungsarbeit leisten. Zusammen ist es leichter.

Schönes Fleckchen hast du dir da geschaffen. 
Ohne die Dachabschlusspfannen hat mir der Rand besser gefallen. 

Wie viele Sonnenstunden bekommt der Teich ab? Einige Pflanzen (auch Seerosen) mögen es sonnig und warm.

Was ein Problem sein könnte ist der Eintrag von Nährstoffen. Der Teich liegt recht tief und bei Regen könnte was eingespült werden.


----------



## Moonlight (27. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hey Jule,

herzlich Willkommen 

Mir gefiel der Rand ohne die Dachpfannen auch besser 

Aber mal was anderes, ist das eine Teichschale oder ein Folienteich? Mir erschließt sich der "Hügel", den Du mit den dachpfannen abgedeckt hast, ringsrum nicht so ganz.
Wie viel Liter Inhalt hat der Teich bzw. wie sind den die ungefähren Maße (LxBxT)?

Ansonsten ist das hübsches Eckchen ... haste fein gemacht 
Ich sag da nur ... Frauenpower 

Mandy


----------



## Jule69 (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Guten Morgen und Danke für die netten Willkomensgrüße.
Blumenelse: Danke für die Info, endlich hab ich mal eine Zahlenangabe  
Jörg: Ich weiß, die Dachpfannen sehen auf diesem Bild komisch aus, doch im letzten Herbst konnte man sie kaum noch sehen, weil überwuchert. Mal sehen, wenn ich jetzt den Teichrand neu bepflanze, kommen sie evtl. wieder weg. Ach so, von zirka 12- 13.00 Uhr habe ich bis zirka 17.00 Uhr Sonne, sofern sie mal scheint...Regen ist noch nie in den Teich eingespült worden, da ist dieser dicke, hässliche Randwulst.
Moonlight: Ich hab eine Teichschale und fand den schwarzen Randwulst so hässlich, deshalb die Dachpfannen.
Aber wartet nur ab, wenn ich den schmalen Teichrand mit Pfanzen bis 10 cm Wassertiefe ringsum bepfanzt habe...dann sieht das bestimmt anders aus. Bilder folgen...
Der Teich hat zirka 300 Liter und ist 170 x 130 x 60.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Moin jule, 300l sind ja bischen mehr als mein erster teich hatte . . .oh gott,das ist auch schon 11jahre her . Na dann setz mal die pflanzen, ich bin gespannt auf das ergebnis, wobei ufermatten verdecken den rand auch und lassen sich von pflanzen gut beranken . Bischen saatgut drauf,und schwupps wächst da __ moos und anderes grünzeug.


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Jule,
meine erste Teichschale hab ich auch mit Steinfolie kaschiert. Die wird dann grün (bewachsen) aber sieht möglicherweise natürlicher aus als Ziegel.
Bei den steileren Ecken machen sich eingehängte Pflanztaschen gut.

Geduld ist aber schon gefragt und etwas Beratung bei den Pflanzen, die auch im Schatten gut wachsen.
Meiner lag auch nicht in der Sonne und einige Pflanzen mögen die halt gerne.


----------



## Jule69 (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Ich hab dank dieses Forums schon eine so schöne  und wie ich meine, sinnvolle Pflanzenliste ausgearbeitet, ich bin schon ganz hibbelig und sehne das Frühjahr herbei...Ich bin schon so gespannt, wie das mal alles wird...ist zwar nur ein Mini-Teich, aber trotzdem hängt mein Herz dran und es bereichert ungemein


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Jule!
Was willst Du denn als Substrat benutzen, Teicherde oder Lavagestein?Die Teicherde macht den Teich schön sauer und stabiliesiert ihn. In Lavagestein verankern sich die Pflanzen von allein, weiles so großporig ist und die Backies finden auch ein zu Hause.Du setzt die Pflanzen ohne "Erde"ein, so sind die Wurzlen dierekt an der Quelle und reinigen Deinen Teich gleich mit.

LG Ron!


----------



## Moonlight (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Sag mal ron,wirst du von einem teicherde-hersteller gesponsort (nicht böse gemeint)? Teicherde hat trotz des namens nichts im teich zu suchen!
Ich habe mittlerweile gelernt,das ein sand-/lehmgemisch wesentlich besser für das wasser und die pflanzen ist.


----------



## Jule69 (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Ich habe vor, mir Verlegesand oder ungewaschenen Sand bei einem Baustoffhändler zu besorgen...und habe Dank Euch gelernt, ein Lehmanteil von 20- 30 % wäre prima. Ich muss mir nur noch überlegen, wie ich den Sand zum Halten kriege, im Uferzonenbereich (10 cm) sind so Aussparungen, ich befürchte, dass der Sand da nach unten saust. Mus ich irgendwie eine Barriere einbauen. Auch bei den anderen Pflanzen überlege sie, sie in irgendwas reinzupacken und dann mit Sand auszufüllen.


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Mandy!
Währe ja mal ne tolle Sache mit Sponsoren,dann würde endlich mal Geld wieder zurück in mein Geldbeutel fließen!
Bin ich eigentlich hier der Letzte der noch Teichbücher ließt? Oder ist alles veraltet?
In einige Bücher steht geschrieben: Man solle einen Sack mit Torf-oder Teicherde in den Teich legen um den PH-WERT zuregennerieren bzw.stabilisieren.Haben sich die Autoren ein
schlechten Witz einfallen lassen? 
Bei manchen anderen Forenmitglieder würde ich mir mal so gerne wünschen das sie wenigstens nur ein Buch lesen sollten.
Aber so ist das Leben.

LG Ron!


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Ron,
verschenke die Bücher an jemand der es mal probieren will.
Einen PH Wert mit Torf-oder Teicherde zu regenerieren ist Unsinn. (Sorry für das Wort) 
Man kann den PH Wert damit senken und die Huminsäuren färben das Wasser bräunlich, was das Algenwachstum hemmt.
Einige Fische und Pflanzen mögen dieses Wasser. Torf kann also nützlich sein, ist aber ökologisch bedenklich.

Jeder der mal, wie in den Büchern beschrieben, die Teichpflanzen mit Teicherde in den Teich eingebracht hat, kann über die Auswirkungen eine Geschichte schreiben. Ich auch. 

Sand mit Lehmanteil, "feiner" Kies, Tongranulat, gar nichts, ..... alles nur keine extra Nährstoffe, die dann erst abgebaut werden müssen.

Ich habe einige Bücher gelesen, vertraue nun aber eher Usern, die schon Erfahrungen mit X oder Y gemacht haben. 

Ich geb dir aber Recht, dass es schon Beiträge gibt, die man noch mal hinterfragen sollte.
Wer die Suchfunktion nutzt und sich dann aus den verschiedenen Meinungen eine eigene bildet, sollte meist nicht daneben liegen.


----------



## samorai (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hi Jörg!
Danke für Deine Tipp's, nah dann gibt es ja im Frühjahr einiges bei mir zu tun.
Gut damit Du mal Humiensäure ansprichst,ich habe meinen Teich mal 5l 10% Aqua Humiensäure verabreicht und bin bis jetzt überaus beglückt davon.Ich konnte sogar UW-Fotos machen von circa 2,5m Entfernung.Leider habe ich es auch in einen Buch gelesen,also verschenken ist nicht!

LG Ron!!


----------



## Joerg (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hi Ron!
Ich hab auch noch diverse andere Mittel rumstehen, da ich an die teilweise günstig rangekommen bin.
Über Huminsäure hatte ich mich auch schon mal informiert. Eine gute Beschreibung was die so macht von einem - defekter Link entfernt -.

Da mein Teich mit einem optimierten Vorfilter ohne Zusätze klar ist, stehen die rum.
Viele stark zehrende Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen hab ich natürlich auch.

Nicht für jeden Teich sind alle "Vorschäge" sinnvoll. Jule hat ein 300 Liter Becken ohne Fische/Filter, da sind andere Vorgehensweisen gefragt als in einem 35m³ Teich.


----------



## Jule69 (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Entschuldigt, aber ich hab leider noch ein paar Fragen  
Je länger ich in diesem Forum rumsause und lese, um so mehr Fragen kommen auf und ich möchte bei der Neuplanung jetzt nichts verkehrt machen...
1. 
Wäre es sinnvoll, den Teich Ende Februar/ Anfang März bis auf einen gesicherten Eimer Teichwasser (wegen der Mikroorganismen..hab ich auch gelesen...) zu entleeren, zu reinigen (Algen von den Wänden kratzen, alte Steine raus u.s.w.) und schon mal neu zu befüllen?
2.
Was mache ich mit Pflanzen, die in tieferen Regionen (30- 40 cm) angesiedelt werden möchten und die ich ja erst bestellen muss... direkt in die entsprechenden Tiefen setzen? Die sind doch sicher mini, wenn sie geliefert werden.
3.
Habe noch schwarzes Unkrautvlies über, da wollte ich eigentlich Beutel draus formen, Verlegesand und Pflanze rein und dann ein paar an den Steilwänden mit Angelschnur befestigen, wäre das ok oder hab ich einen Denkfehler eingebaut?
4.
Bei den Schwimmpflanzen muss ich Euch noch fragen...wasche ich die einfach nach Lieferung noch mal ab und lege sie dann in den Teich?

Es wäre toll, wenn ihr mir noch mal ein bisschen unter die Arme greifen würdet, ich weiß, ich hab nur einen Miniteich, also nicht so viele Probleme und Sorgen wie ihr mit Euren genialen Schwimmteichen, aber nun möchte ich es schon richtig machen
Liebe Grüße von der leider noch ein bißchen im Trüben schwimmenden Jule


----------



## samorai (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Jörg!
Mit den Beitrag habe ich Dich persönlich angesprochen,ich wollte mal Deine Meihnung dazu wissen, mit Jule hatte es nichts zu tun.

LG Ron !


----------



## Jule69 (7. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Mag denn keiner mehr was dazu sagen???


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Jule,
warte doch erst mal ab, wie Dein Teichwaser aussieht , Ende Februar/ Anfang März.
Vielleicht ist eine Entleerung ja völlig überflüssig .
Pflanzen würde ich nicht bestellen sondern in einem Gartencenter direkt kaufen, da siehst Du, was Du bekommst.
Aus Deinem Unkrautflies würde ich Taschen nähen, so ca. 40 cm x  30 cm , da kannst Du dann besser
Substrat reinfüllen.
Schwimmpflanzen lege ich immer erst einen Tag in eine Wanne, mit befülltem Teichwasser, dann rein
damit.


----------



## Sternie (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Wir haben unsere Pflanzen bei  www.nymphaion.de  bestellt. Super Ware. Ja, die Pflanzen sind klein wenn sie ankommen, wachsen und vermehren sich aber schneller als man denkt. Uns ist nicht eine Pflanze eingegangen. Die Seerosen haben z.B. schon kurz nach dem Einsetzen geblüht.
Vom Gartencenter vor Ort würde ich absolut abraten. Diese Pflanzen sind unter Gewächshausbedingungen schnell hochgezogen und faulen ganz schnell weg, wenn sie draussen eingepflanzt werden. Und die Vielfalt ist auch nicht gegeben.
Wir bestellen in diesem Jahr noch weitere Pflanzen bei Werner und sind sicher, dass wir wieder eine 1A Qualität bekommen.

Liebe Grüße Christoph


----------



## Lilapause (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Ich habe die Pflanzen für die tieferen Regionen erst einige Wochen im Substrat gehabt und als sie dann die richtige Größe hatten, habe ich sie an dem Ort eingepflanzt für den sie bestimmt waren.


----------



## Jule69 (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Habt vielen Dank für Eure Antworten, aber eins kann ich schon mal sagen, den Teich muss ich leeren, die Wände haben so einen festen Algenbesatz, der muss runter. Ansonsten werde ich bei der Neugestaltung alle Eure Tipps beherzigen, der Sandlieferant ist auch schon ausgesucht und was könnte schöner sein, als bei dem doofen Wetter Taschen zu nähen  Sobald ich die Aktion hinter mich gebracht habe, hoffe ich, Euch Bilder zeigen zu können.


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Jule,
ich schreib mal was zu dienen direkten Fragen.
1.  Wäre es sinnvoll, den Teich Ende Februar/ Anfang März bis auf einen gesicherten Eimer Teichwasser (wegen der Mikroorganismen..hab ich auch gelesen...) zu entleeren, zu reinigen (Algen von den Wänden kratzen, alte Steine raus u.s.w.) und schon mal neu zu befüllen?
Den Frühjahrsputz im Teich solltest du erst mal hinten anstellen.
Gerade in diesem Algenbewuchs spielt sich das meiste Leben im Teich ab. Schau die das mal mit einer Taschenlampe Nachts an. Dort ist die Kinderstube für die meisten Kleinlebewesen.

2. Was mache ich mit Pflanzen, die in tieferen Regionen (30- 40 cm) angesiedelt werden möchten und die ich ja erst bestellen muss... direkt in die entsprechenden Tiefen setzen? Die sind doch sicher mini, wenn sie geliefert werden.
Du kannst auch mal bei Teichbesitzern in deiner Gegend fragen. Ich habe zum Sommer hin sehr viel über. Die neuen Pflanzen von der Erde befreien und am besten in Körbe einsetzen. Man kann die auch erst mal auf Lochziegel stellen, damit sie nicht so weit unten sind.

3. Habe noch schwarzes Unkrautvlies über, da wollte ich eigentlich Beutel draus formen, Verlegesand und Pflanze rein und dann ein paar an den Steilwänden mit Angelschnur befestigen, wäre das ok oder hab ich einen Denkfehler eingebaut?
Das sollte so gut funktionieren.

4. Bei den Schwimmpflanzen muss ich Euch noch fragen...wasche ich die einfach nach Lieferung noch mal ab und lege sie dann in den Teich?
Abwaschen eher weniger, da z.B. __ Wassersalat sehr weiche Wurzeln hat. Wenn du sie einen Behälter erst mal sonnig und etwas wärmer stellst, ist das sicher genug und sie wachsen schon mal gut.


----------



## Jule69 (16. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hab vielen lieben Dank für Deine Ausführungen....


----------



## Jule69 (24. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Da man draußen - zumindest hier - noch nicht wirklich was machen kann, hab ich die Pflanztaschenaktion schon mal begonnen...die ersten beiden sind fertig, ich bin stolz wie Bolle...und kann jederzeit nachproduzieren, jetzt, wo ich weiß, wie es am besten geht...für die zusätzlichen Beutel im Randzonenbereich hab ich auch schon eine preisgünstige Idee. Mir macht es Spaß, mit solchen Aktionen auch mal Geld einsparen zu können...
Schaut:
Kann man das gut erkennen?


----------



## Moonlight (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Aus welchem Material hast Du die Pflanztaschen gemacht?
Ich hatte letztes Jahr beim Umbau nämlich aus selbsgenähte in den Pool gehängt ... die waren aus Vlies ... haben aber auch wirklich nur die paar Wochen überlebt. 
Das Vlies ist einfach mal gerissen. Wahrscheinlich wurde es durch Witterungseinflüsse rissig und spröde..

Ich hoffe das Dir das nicht passieren wird.

Mandy


----------



## jolantha (25. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*



Jule69 schrieb:


> .
> Habe noch* schwarzes Unkrautvlies* über, da wollte ich eigentlich Beutel draus formen, Verlegesand und Pflanze rein und dann ein paar an den Steilwänden mit Angelschnur befestigen, wäre das ok oder hab ich einen Denkfehler eingebaut?


Mandy, ich nehme an, daß Jule das genommen hat !

Jule, sind Klasse geworden !


----------



## Jule69 (26. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Ja richtig, ich hab sie aus Unkrautvlies gemacht, zum Teil doppelt, zum Teil dreifach gelegt. Wenn die wirklich nur ein paar Wochen halten, hab ich halt Pech gehabt, vielleicht fällt mir noch anderes Material ein, mir sind die Fertigteile einfach zu teuer und gefallen tun sie mir auch nicht.


----------



## Jule69 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Entschuldigt, muss Euch doch noch mal was fragen. Der blöde Baustoffhändler hier in meiner Nähe hat mich mit dem Verlegesand versetzt, ich als Kleinstabnehmer soll tatsächlich 30 km wegen eines halben Speißkübels voll in einen Zweitbetrieb fahren. Der hat sie doch nicht alle. Jetzt muss ich wieder überlegen, was ich den Pflanzen im Teich anbieten kann und ob ich doch auch im Baumarkt fündig werde wie z.B. mit ungewaschenem Sand oder Feinkies, was meint ihr? Mein Mann meinte vorhin noch, wir hätten noch Quarzsand bzw. Basaltsplitt vom Terrassenbau, wäre das eine Alternative. So ein Mist, wollte doch alles richtig machen und war eigentlich fertig mit der Planung.


----------



## Moonlight (2. März 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Ach je,

ich hatte auch Unkrautvlies genommen. Allerdings war meines Braun ;lala

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (3. März 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Servus Jule



			
				Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt muss ich wieder überlegen, was ich den Pflanzen im Teich anbieten kann und ob ich doch auch im Baumarkt fündig werde wie z.B. mit ungewaschenem Sand oder Feinkies, was meint ihr?


Spielkastensand (wir in Wien würden "Sandkistensand" sagen) wäre eine sehr gute Alternative ...

Ach ja ... und 
Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Jule69 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Na Gott sei Dank...
Spielkastensand hab ich jetzt hier, die bestellten Pflanzen sollten schon diese Woche auf die Reise gehen, das hab ich aber verhindert...ich muss vorher noch so viel entsorgen am Teich, jetzt kommen die Pflanzen Anfang April. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter bald besser, sonst dreh ich noch durch...Für heute nacht sind schon wieder -5 Grad angesagt...


----------



## Jule69 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Pflanzen sind im Teich, aber noch sehr klein, Holzstücke sind am Rand eingebracht, ich finde, es sieht schon recht gut aus...Bilder zeigt ich Euch erst später, wenn alles ein bißchen mehr eingewachsen ist....


----------



## Jule69 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Ich hab es angedroht, heute ist es soweit...Bilder kommen...
Doch zuvor wollte ich mich bei Euch bedanken für Eure Geduld und Mühe, die ihr investiert habt. Ich hab versucht, es so optimal wie möglich umzusetzen...Für die meisten von Euch zähl ich ja eigentlich gar nicht mit meinem Miniteich, trotzdem habt ihr geholfen...Hab viele Eurer Ratschläge umgesetzt, die Pflanzen sind drin, vermutlich wird es noch ein bißchen dauern, bis alles richtig funktioniert...Im Augenblick hab ich noch ein paar Fadenalgen, doch ich hoffe, mit den Unterwasser- und Schwimmpflanzen plus den ausgesuchten Pflanzen am Teichrand krieg ich das hin. Die Nympaea Laydeckeri hatte ich in 30 cm gesetzt, inzwischen haben die Blätter die Oberfläche erreicht, das ist doch ein gutes Zeichen oder?
Das ist erst mal ein Ergebnis, schaun wir mal, wie der Teich im August/ September aussieht...


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*



Jule69 schrieb:


> ...Für die meisten von Euch zähl ich ja eigentlich gar nicht mit meinem Miniteich,



Jule, sooooo mußt Du das nun wirklich nicht sehen !!

Auch Dein Miniteich zählt . Überleg doch mal, wie vielen Kleintieren Du jetzt ein Zuhause
gibst. 
Und schön ist er auch noch geworden


----------



## burki (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Jule

jeder Teich egal wie klein oder groß kann schön sein.
Deiner sieht doch klasse aus und alles schon mit Pflanzen versehen.

Leider sieht man hier bei uns kaum Teiche, selbst viele Gärten hätten den Platz für Wasser , aber NICHTS.
Schade denn selbst eine kleine Schale passt fast überall rein.


----------



## Jule69 (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Ich muss Euch doch noch mal bitten, zumindest ein Auge drauf zu werfen...Nun hab ich alles so gemacht, wie mir geraten worden ist, hab massenhaft Unterwasserpflanzen, Schwimmpflanzen etc., hab keine Erde im Teich und trotzdem...ich hab nach wie vor Algen ohne Ende...Was läuft da immer noch falsch? Müsste isch der kleine Teich nicht schon regeneriert haben? Besucher und bewohner hab ich genügend, aber halt immer noch diese "Sch"algen...Was sagt ihr?


----------



## Christine (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Jule!

Wie alt ist Dein Teich jetzt?

Geduld ist die Tugend des Teichbauers! 

Die Regenfälle der letzten Zeit warebn auch wenig hilfreich...


----------



## burki (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Hallo Jule

so geht es mir teilweise auch.
In Weinfaß ganz wenig bis keine Fadenalgen.
In PE-Ferrtgiteich recht viele, im Nachbarteich (der am PE Teich angesetzt ist, kaum sichtbare Fadenalgen.Aber schon welche, nur nicht so störend.
Überall keine Erde, viele Pflanzen. Meiner Meinugn nach und nun noch viel __ Hornkraut (was teilweise von den Fadenalgen eingenommen wird).
Fische die Fadenalgen teilweise raus und warte ab. Letztes Jahr waren die irgendwann so gut wie weg.


----------



## Jule69 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Blumenelse: Ende April hab ich den Teich neu fertiggemacht.
Burki: Ich fische fast jeden Tag die Fadenalgen raus, an einer Stelle zieht man und schon bewegt es sich am anderen Ende des Teiches. 
Vielleicht bin ich wirklich zu ungeduldig, aber ich hatte mir einfach erhofft, das blöde grüne Zeug nicht mehr sehen zu müssen....


----------



## Christine (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Jule,

dann reden wir nächstes Jahr noch einmal drüber. Dein Teich ist ja noch viel zu jung und die Pflanzen brauchen Zeit.


----------



## Jule69 (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Vorstellung und leider ganz viele Fragen*

Ich wollte Euch übers Jahr nicht belästigen, war auch eigentlich alles ok mit der kleinen Teichschale, ein paar Algenprobleme hatte ich trotz Unterwasserpflanzen und Co, doch ich denke mal, das muss sich einspielen, oder?
Doch jetzt kommen die Fragen: Ist alles winterhart, was ich eingesetzt habe..., setzt sich einiges am Boden ab und kommt nächstes Jahr wieder...Was mach ich mit  
__ Wasserfeder
Sumpfvergissmeinnicht
__ Bachbunge
Gauklerblume
__ Kalmus grün/bunt
__ Igelkolben
__ Hornkraut
__ Krebsschere
__ Wasserhahnenfuß
Wassserhyanzinthe
Bluemenbinse
__ Hechtkraut
__ Pfeilkraut und
Wasserhyazinthe
und speziell der  Nympaea Laydeckeri ..muss sie raus in den Keller?
Ich vermute mal, diese Fragen kommen ständig im Herbst auf die Stammmannschaft zu, ich würde mich aber trotzdem über Antwort freuen..


----------

